# Synchronisation d'un SmartPhone ?



## Riddick21 (25 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheter SyncMate Expert pour Mac afin de synchroniser mon SmartPhone Samsung Omnia II I8000. Impossible de le synchroniser, il me dit qu'il y a un problème de synchronisation USB. Tout fonctionnait parfaitement bien avec Outlook et ActivSync sur PC ! Mais là ! Même en achetant le logiciel SyncMate Expert sur le net en téléchargement, impossible d'éffectuer une synchronisation. Tout est en Anglais... Je n'y comprends absolument rien... Si quelqu'un à la sollution, il sera le bienvenu ! Il y a une chose que je ne comprends pas ! J'ai téléchargé ce logiciel, je l'ai payer en ligne par CB afin d'obtenir la clée du mode Expert, je l'ais installer sur mon iMac et je ne le retrouve pas dans : Applications" ??? Il apparait toujours dans la "pile" Téléchargements" ??? Car j'ai éffectué l'installation du Pack Office : mac 2008 et là ! Tout apparait bien sur le Dock ! L'univers Mac est vraiment différent de l'univers PC... Il va me falloir un peut de temps afin de m'y retrouver et besoin de votre aide... Je vous en remercie par avance.

Cordialement. 

Note du modo :
- 2ème message posté dans la mauvaise section.
- Doublon (http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...ne-synchronisation-dun-smartphone-458932.html)
Je ferme ici. La suite dans le fil ci-dessus.

Et s'il te plaît, ne touche plus à ces trois boutons :





Merci.


----------

